# Epix - War of the Worlds - Series (2020)



## -K2- (Mar 5, 2020)

So, Epix new series, War of the Worlds, has had three episodes thus far (I just found it last night, and watched all three). Now at three hours into the series, I'm hoping the aliens will find a way to kill the rest of humanity so the series will end. It's not the WotW we've come to know (so far) with massive tripods roaming the landscape, vaporizing all things human. It's much more practical on the big scale, yet much less so on the mop-up. But...

So far it has been all about the flailing confusion of the few survivors, their personal failings, how inept the characters are, and has really been a very tiny story, though some significant (albeit *poof done*) events have happened. Sadly, it seems to deliver less substance with each subsequent episode. Anywho, if you choose to watch it, don't expect it to deliver more on following episodes. How episode 4-8 will play out, I can't say. What I can say is, if it doesn't pick up soon, I'll never see episode 5.

*EDIT: *To try and give you an idea of the pacing, highpoints and so on, I've put the following together (though it's difficult to restrain myself as well as the series):

Four ancient nuns, all wearing habits and who took a vow of silence, sit in a dim lit room in a circle, imperceptibly working their needlepoint. SUDDENLY--a half hour into it--one of the nuns slowly nods off to sleep. Unexpectedly, a second falls asleep... When the excitement becomes too difficult to bear, the third and forth nod off. With great anticipation we watch and wait. Over the next three hours, none of them snore, not one has their teeth fall out, none drool or even pass gas. Just when you think they're all dead, still and silent, the screen fades to black and two words pop onto the screen: 
The End.

So yeah, it's like that 





__





						EPIX | Hit Movies, TV Series and More
					

Get unlimited access to 1000s of movies, TV shows and more. Find schedule information, connect a device or log in with your provider to stream on demand




					www.epix.com
				









K2


----------



## Boneman (Mar 5, 2020)

If only they'd let Jeff Wayne make the series...


----------



## The Judge (Mar 5, 2020)

-K2- said:


> Four ancient nuns, all wearing habits and who took a vow of silence, sit in a dim lit room in a circle, imperceptibly working their needlepoint. SUDDENLY--a half hour into it--one of the nuns slowly nods off to sleep. Unexpectedly, a second falls asleep... When the excitement becomes too difficult to bear, the third and forth nod off. With great anticipation we watch and wait. Over the next three hours, none of them snore, not one has their teeth fall out, none drool or even pass gas. Just when you think they're all dead, still and silent, the screen fades to black and two words pop onto the screen:
> The End.


You can't end it like that!  What happens to the needlepoint???


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 5, 2020)

Needlepointless.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Mar 5, 2020)

It must be a mistake!
He probably meant "To be continued!"

I have 'seen' all 8 episodes. But that's only because I fell asleep myself after the 2nd nun dozed off.

This is what I remembered afterwards...


----------



## ctg (Mar 5, 2020)

Here's a trailer that works in England


----------



## -K2- (Mar 5, 2020)

Elckerlyc said:


> This is what I remembered afterwards...



Thanks for that.  If it just gets worse I'll quit wasting my time now and do something more productive and rewarding like staring at the sun.

K2


----------



## Elckerlyc (Mar 5, 2020)

-K2- said:


> Thanks for that.  If it just gets worse I'll quit wasting my time now and do something more productive and rewarding like staring at the sun.
> 
> K2


I think it will be a challenge to find something *less* rewarding.

Actually, maybe that's an idea for a thread. What is the most boring you ever did or saw and still managed to survive?
(People bored to death are not allowed to participate. You can't beat a dead person.)


----------



## ctg (Mar 5, 2020)

I am reading at the moment Baxter's End of Mankind - which is essentially Martians coming back for second round. The opening is boring, but once the action begins everything fits perfectly and it should be considered as the next production for filming the event instead of these rehashes. We have had enough of them, and the audience graves for something tangible. Something that makes sense and shows more than one way HG Wells put it out.

I get why BBC and Canal+ & co has made these but honestly they are banging the wrong tree. IMHO.


----------



## -K2- (Mar 5, 2020)

To be fair--disregarding the bulk of the nonsense--the way they kill the people initially, makes MUCH more sense (knowing what we do today), than roaming manned tripods. But, then they botch it in so many ways. Did you note the size of the impact sites compared to the speed of the objects? I have no issue with them going after survivors, yet why not simply repeat what killed the bulk of them, say every hour, for a month or so? 



Spoiler: The HKs



The hunter-killers are fine for the Terminator or Screamers (which I liked)


, but for this they're nonsense.

Ehh... I'll shut up. I'm ranting, my teeth fell out, I'm drooling and passing gas I'm getting so worked up... Where's my needlepointless? @Toby Frost  The End

K2


----------



## -K2- (Mar 9, 2020)

Okay, well... episode four had some truly unnecessary backstory (for the series up to this point...maybe it will matter later, but if so--ick). On top of that, besides an pointless subject, they spent extra time on it making the whole situation even creepier. Creepy not as in spooky, but in the regard of:



Spoiler: Creepy--Weird--And Uncomfortable



Incestual perverts who rape their sister when she is a minor and spawn a child, and years later when she expresses her trauma back to the perpetrator, he fawns on, stroking, touching and kissing on her, telling her 'she's actually a slut' who teased him into doing it because she really wanted it...as the child of that union listens in and then attempts to murder his uncle/father<<<< WtF?>>>> Naturally, because the sound that killed everyone didn't affect the child, I'm dreading that the point of all that BS will be that his DNA is better/more pure because of it and therefor justify the whole screwed up scenario.....Naturally, this is all while we have some stalker ex-husband scientist who can't let go of his wife, has had her in his clutches since the beginning after murdering her current husband and has been drooling over her ever since.

I write some messed up smut in explicit detail, but along with the ridiculousness of the series thus far, I'm beginning to think my own less savory writing endeavors are perhaps not as twisted as I thought.



In any case, I'm really liking this series for one reason. It's convincing me I'm actually a fiction writing genius.

K2


----------



## -K2- (Apr 7, 2020)

Okay, so to be fair I watched this all the way through the 8 episodes of the first season. Besides becoming progressively creepier--not scary creepy, but--shudder--who cares... I want the eight hours of my wasted life back. I'll not make the same mistake if they can convince some idiot at the network to give them another season. It's agonizingly slow, poorly written, foolish at times, over-reaches, and for a pay channel TV series, it is by a vast margin one of the worst put together productions I've seen...starting with the script.

My opinion, don't waste your time. It's not even a vague blush of any War of the Worlds you know of... Snore of the Worlds, maybe.

K2


----------



## Elckerlyc (Apr 9, 2020)

We did try to warn you...


----------

